# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  Report spam button

## RobertMika

Some forums(like MrExcel) have button to report SPAM post like this one
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...stershire.html

What do you think?

----------


## Debraj Roy

Hi Robert..

If post is already marked as spam.. button will be invisible....
wait for mod's turn..  :Smilie: 

Just for testing purpose.. you can mark this post as spam.. and can check.. button missing..  :Smilie:

----------


## HaHoBe

reported to team at approximately 06:46

----------


## RobertMika

Thanks Debraj Roy.
Did not spot that

If post is already marked as spam.. button will be invisible....

 :Smilie:

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

You just have to be very patient before it's dealt with....

----------


## arlu1201

Usually if a mod / admin is online at the time of the report, it will be actioned immediately.  Sometimes, it may take a lil while.

----------


## Fotis1991

> You just have to be very patient before it's dealt with....



To say the true, i don't feel good with this comment, as i spend *many hours* per day for Moderating..!

I know very well that this is not personal but as i feel like this, i just wanted to say..

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

Nothing personal my friend. You know I appreciate your work.  :Smilie:

----------


## Fotis1991

> Nothing personal my friend. You know I appreciate your work.



I know and thank you very much for this. And saying the true,i need such comments to continue.. :Wink:

----------

